# which is the best car magazine???



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 25, 2006)

for bikes there is only
bike india
but when it comes to cars there are
topgear         ------------------- rs 60
overdrive                                   rs 60
autocar india                              rs 60
car india ------------------------ rs 75

car india is slightly costly though

which is the best ??? & why??
which has morecoverage of foreign car??
Which has more coverage of cars launched in india or those which r goin to be launched??
which has more reviews & comparos ???

do post ur answers


----------



## aneesh kalra (Sep 25, 2006)

I think overdrive is the a good one I hav been reading this mag since its interception and it provides true and accurate reviews of the cars and bikes being tested.however car india despite is high price is a very good mag especially if u consider that its present editor was formerly the editor of overdive. and that it has very good international car coverage along with some interesting indian stories and if u want to improve your automtive iq about how car components work then this is the one to go for.However overdive is more biased towards indian content whreas car india imore focussed on international content but the indain stories as a nd when they cme are of  intersting nature.A good magg u hav not mentioned is bsm motoring which is  more focussed on the non convgentail method of testing cars and bikes and it is available  at Rs 50.,it is more like the real indianised version of the orignal uk top gear although the ofical  top gaer india is good only in snob value without any good content and if any it is a direct  copy from the uk edition which is gr8.an overall msg having the good points of car india,overdrive and bsm motoring is autocar india (although it may not be the best in any specific area except  great f1  coverage ).so u have to decide ur mag depending upon ur requirements altough all three of these mags except top gear indian edition will leave u with smile on ur face.
no best as such
car india best foreign coverage
overdrive for cars in india
autocar has the most no. of comparos


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 26, 2006)

to tell u the truth aneesh bs motoring is not packed 
so i just go to the shop and read it so i dont have to 
buy it 
i know i shouldnt do this but what the hell 
it saves me money that is why i didnt write about that mag

overdrive has a lot of adds that bug me 

so now according to me its between overdrive & autocar

lets see the reply of some other people


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 26, 2006)

Autocar India IMO.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 26, 2006)

over drive is the best. its leading the pack...!!!
top gear is biased against american cars..
auto car is nt sooo good. its low on content..
car india is kinda ok.. it doesnt say anything bout bikes..


----------

